# 1/32nd scale slot car races at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies



## torquemutant (Jul 30, 2008)

1/32nd scale slot car races at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. Sunday October 27.

The first race, beginning at 1:30 PM is Scalextric Modern NASCAR. This is a novice class using box stock cars. The second race is for Slot.it Sports Car Prototype Group C and will be held immediately after the NASCAR race. This is also a box stock class. Rules are available at the track for all races promoted by the Jacksonville Slot Car Club. Rules can also be viewed on our Facebook Group Page https://www.facebook.com/groups/609779495751644/. Also, for your convenience, a PDF version of Race Rules is shown as an attachment below.

Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida is the home of the Florida Orange, 106ft, eight lane slot car track. This is no speed bowl so put on your Big Boy pants and come race on a great technical race track. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies is the home track for the *Jacksonville Slot Car Club*. Run, tune and show what you got every Tuesday night and race 1/32nd scale slot cars with us every other Sunday afternoon. Come have fun with us and find out how our slot car hobby can lead to acquiring substantial skill, knowledge, and experience. 

Did I say FUN ? :woohoo:


----------



## torquemutant (Jul 30, 2008)

*1/32nd Scale Slot Car Race*

Here are the results for the *Jacksonville Slot Car Clubs* 1/32nd scale slot car race on Sunday, October 27th. Held on the fabulous Florida Orange race track. At Johnny Banks’ *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies*, in Jacksonville, Florida.

*1/32 Scalextric Modern NASCAR*
1.	Nathan Pickett - 125
2.	Charles Neal – 121
3.	Tom Lambert – 116
4.	Capt. Bob Calfee – 108
5.	James “JP” Snyder – 105
Fast Lap – JP Snyder – 6.808542 on BLUE

*Slot.it Prototype Group C*
1.	Tom Lambert – 129
2.	Capt. Bob Calfee – 123
3.	James “JP” Snyder – 116
4.	Charles Neal – 113
5.	Nathan Pickett – 87
Fast Lap – Nathan Picket – 6.210964 on YELLOW

Thanks to all our racers and congratulations to the podium winners for their achievement. 

Next Race .. Sunday, November 10th .. Scalextric Modern NASCAR, Slot.it Prototype Group C


----------

